# iPad ne veut pas se synchroniser



## gued02 (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
Mon iPad (et mon iPhone) depuis peu ne veulent plus de se synchroniser. Quand je clic sur "synchroniser", iTunes me met "en attente du début de la synchronisation", et ça ne débute jamais. Mon mac est sous Lion, mon iPad 2 sous iOS5, j'ai activé iTunes Match il y a peu (et je crois que c'est qui me bug tout). J'ai essayé de les restaurer, mais je reviens vite au même problème après une restauration normale (...)
Suis-je le seul dans ce cas?


----------

